# awesome sunday



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

left boat at home and walked into my usual lower west cove at 8am yesterday. tide was way out. sloshed to waist deep water and hit a big school of trout. non stop action the next hr and 1/2. picked up a limit of trout 16-18" plus a ton of dinks on 1/8oz kfm east beast and Halloween corky. makes the tough days not so bad.


----------

